# Stihl 028 AV Super Bar and chain Question



## Johnwi (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi all, I’m having a little difficulty matching up my fathers bar and chain. I need to replace his bar on his Stihl O28 AV Super. Something is not adding up and I’m wondering if he was running 3/8” chain on the .325 bar? It’s a Stihl 16”bar model #3003-000-6813. From what I’ve measured it appears he has a 3/8”-0.50-67 chain on it. Not for sure on the gauge as I have nothing g to measure it with but definitely 67 drive links long and I measured the distance between the links and come up with 11/16” which I divided x 2 and come up with 3/8” for pitch. If I remember correctly this saw can run 3/8” or .325 chain. It has a 7 tooth sprocket. I think the saw may be from 1985. There serial number is 213209857. Looks like he has the original bar on the saw. I’m not coming up with a lot of options when searching for bars at 3/8 x .505 x 67 I find more options for size .325 x .o63 x 67. I’m guesssing I’m calculating something wrong and someone will have an easy answer.

Thanks for the help,
John


----------



## ray benson (Jan 13, 2019)

The bar is .325 
https://shop.sherwoodtractorinc.com/products/30030006813


----------



## rd35 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes as Ray pointed out, your Dad's saw has a bar designed for a 0.325 pitch, 0.063 gauge chain. The distance center-to-center across two rivets (meaning skip a rivet) for the correct chain will b 0.65 inches or just under 11/16". A 3/8 chain will measure just under 3/4". The saw can run 3/8" or .325 pitch chain.....HOWEVER, it cannot run either without some modifications. The drive sprocket and bar both have to match the chain. So, to convert the saw from, say, .325 pitch to 3/8 pitch requires you to change the chain, the bar, and the drive sprocket. If your chain has 67 drive links, I am pretty sure it is .325 pitch as a 3/8" chain would be WAY too long for a 16" bar.


----------

